# RAM Kühler



## Tobias K. (4. Dezember 2002)

moin

ich höre in letzter zeit immer mehr von kühlern für den arbeitsspeicher. bringt das was??


----------



## eViLaSh (4. Dezember 2002)

nun, wenn du dein sytsem übertaktest bringt das sicherlich was !

außerdem, bessere kühlung-> längere lebensdauer


----------

